# ...too many knives...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, I like automatic knives--and yes, I do talk in my sleep. So one night my wife hears me mumble, and due to her tricky and nefarious mind (which I taught her) she asked how many knives I owned.

She told me that I sighed, and replied, "_More than two dozen, and that's just the automatics..._"

She stroked her chin, and simply said, "..._community property_..."

Yeah, she was right. And let's face it, you can only carry three switchblades comfortably, and believe me, I challenged that old bit of wisdom, personally.

None of the knives have been dinged, and only my EDCs had the bevels polished. If you have a lot of money and cannot bear the burden of carrying it. Drop me a line.

Hey, and would a biker or a Sicilian lie to you? Well, of course he would! But this is business, and business is business...


----------

